# Rosemary & Mint Ratio



## egirlxx7 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi

I am having problems determining what is a good ratio for Rosemary EO and Peppermint EO combo (my sensor not as sharp on EO blends) I'd like to add it to a liquid soap, can any give a suggestion IE: 1part Rosemary to 2parts Peppermint or Spearmint ///  would it be equal parts for both?? etc. as  example? :eh::eh:

Thanks


----------



## roseb (Oct 3, 2013)

I add equal parts Rosemary & Peppermint to my HP soap.  But I do infuse my OO with rosemary and some of the smell does make it thru the cook.  This is my favorite soap combo!  Hope that helps.


----------



## egirlxx7 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you for your assistance I will give that a try


----------



## TVivian (Oct 3, 2013)

I just made a rosemary mint soap and I love it! I found that I like the smell of spearmint with the rosemary better than peppermint. I used 1oz spearmint .5peppermint .5 rosemary and .5 lavender. (70oz batch)  Next time I will use less mint as it definitely overpowers the smell of the rosemary. I also infused my oils with rosemary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## egirlxx7 (Oct 3, 2013)

ok... I could not determine which was more popular of the two, I know peppermint is a bit strong and u need to be careful as it can irritate the skin, I just wasn't sure about spearmint, definitely something to think about too, I have not added any EO yet


----------



## alaskazimm (Oct 4, 2013)

I recently made  a Rosemary Mint CP soap with 2 parts rosemary and one part spearmint and after sitting on the curing rack for 3 weeks the mint still comes through stronger than the rosemary. It's one of the test sniffers favorite scents that I have tried to date.


----------



## StarBrown (Oct 4, 2013)

I like five parts rosemary, one part peppermint and one part spearmint for soaps and soaking salts.  And I use mint in drops; whenever I try to just weigh it, I always use too much.  The mint is just really strong anyway, so it plays up the "menthol-y" side of rosemary--so I find that this ratio lets the herbaceous/savory side of the rosemary come through.  And it opens my sinuses oh so well.


----------

